# Faut il partitionner ou non le disque dur ?



## MACUSER33 (30 Juillet 2003)

Moi j'ai partitionner mon disque en 2 , une de 12 go pour le systeme et une de 43,8 go pour les documents

( PB 17 )

Merci......


----------



## 406 (30 Juillet 2003)

oui. ce qui y'a de dingue, c'est la fragmentation que vois speed disk. à chaque fois, elle est exessive. et alors que une video marchait trés bien y'a qq jours, aujourd'hui, elle est illisible.


----------



## melaure (31 Juillet 2003)

Si tu lis les forums, tu verras que de temps en temps il y a une personne qui perd le contenu d'une partition. Le dernier témoignage est celui d'un gars qui a scindé son disque en 8 partitions. Il en a perdu une ... Sans partitionnement il aurait peut-être perdu l'ensemble de son disque ...


----------

